# Good place to learn?



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have recently started to get into the Development world, I don't know much yet, but I am very eager to learn, knowing it will take quite some time.

I was curious if you guys could suggest some places for me to read up on it and learn?

Thanks =]

For what it's worth, Im running Linux :tongue3:


----------



## TinGodz (Oct 16, 2011)

Learn how to program in Java, then head to code.google.com to learn how to develop for Android. Their SDK is pretty sweet and makes developing very accessible.


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

Here is a good place to start. I\'ve only made it through 60 episodes so far but I have found it very useful.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=exFmZ8AkYfQ


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

dch921 said:


> Here is a good place to start. I\'ve only made it through 60 episodes so far but I have found it very useful.
> 
> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=exFmZ8AkYfQ


That is awesome. Thanks a lot for the tip!


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

No problem. This has been by far the easy and most useful tutorial I have seen.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

dch921 said:


> No problem. This has been by far the easy and most useful tutorial I have seen.


I've only had time to quickly peek at it but it seems very detailed. I might check out the Java tutorials first to brush up a bit


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

poontab said:


> Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


My bad!


----------

